# Mahi Mahi Suggestions????



## ginacc (Feb 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

I am looking for a new recipe for  cooking Mahi.  Any suggestions?

Tks. Gina


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 25, 2004)

*Curried Mahi Mahi*

Being the curry fan that I am here is a recipe from me.

Curried Mahi-mahi 
Serves 4

1 pound mahi-mahi fillets, skinned and cut into 1-inch pieces
1/4 teaspoon salt
Pepper to taste
1 tablespoon olive oil
2/3 cup chopped onion
1 teaspoon minced garlic
1 teaspoon minced ginger-root
1 1/2 teaspoons curry powder
1 1/2 cups canned tomatoes and their liquid, chopped
1 tablespoon fresh lime juice
2 tablespoons minced fresh parsley

Sprinkle fish with the salt and pepper and set aside.

In a large skillet, heat the olive oil over medium heat, add the onion, garlic and gingerroot. Sauté for 3 minutes. Add the curry powder and sauté for 1 minute longer.

Stir in tomatoes with their liquid and lime juice, cook over medium heat, stirring occasionally for 5 minutes.

Add the fish to the skillet, combine it well with the sauce. Bring to a boil, reduce heat, cover and simmer for 5 to 7 minutes or until the fish is cooked through.

Sprinkle with parsley.


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Feb 25, 2004)

Here is a Souithern recipe.

Grilled Mahi-Mahi with Roast Garlic, Cilantro Mayonnaise

4 Mahi-Mabhi steaks
2 egg yolks
1/4 tsp. dry mustard
1 tsp. fresh lemon juice
3/4 - 1 cup Extra Virgin Olive Oil
1 small bulb of garlic, roasted (see below)
3 tbsp. minced fresh Cilantro
salt and pepper to taste

*To Roast garlic-*
Cut the stem end off the bulb of garlic exposing the cut tops of the cloves. Place in a square of aluminum foil and pour on a little olive oil. Wrap in the foil and place in a 375 degree oven for about 45 minutes or until soft.

Place all the ingredients except the olive oil in a food processor or a blender. Process for about 1 minute on high speed. While it is mixing SLLLOOOOOWWWWWWLLLLYYYY add the olive oil untoil the proper mayonnaisey consistency is achieved. Grill the mahi until done to your liking (please do not over cook) and top with this mayo.[/u]


----------

